# Book Club?



## MiniLopHop (May 23, 2012)

I would love to put together a book club, just to be more social. Who better to be more social with than the great people in bunny land?

Would anyone be interested in doing a book club here on RO? We could read a book and on the "due date" post questions, answers, opinions etc. We could be anywhere in the world since we would just have a cut off date for the reading so we wouldn't have to worry about spoiling the book for someone who has not finished.

I was thinking the rate of about one book a month? Also, what topics would people be interested in? I was thinking non-bunny since we have the whole forum to discuss our obsession with rabbits.

Thoughts?

:community:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

I would love to be part of your book club Brandi. And definitely stick with non-bunny material. Maybe classics? Or a book on the best seller, or put down a bunch of author's names and we can pick (deadline of course) for what to read the following month. 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 23, 2012)

I love the idea, good way to come up with some updated, decent reading.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 23, 2012)

Yippee! I am so happy that people are interested! :big wink:



I was looking on line and my local library has an "open minds book group" that the books look incredible, but the meet during the day while I'm at work. I thought perhaps for the first book we can pick one from their list? If anyone has suggestions I'm totally open too.

Here is one I thought might be good for a wide audience:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Cats-Table-Vintage-International/dp/0307744418/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337802831&sr=8-1

The Cat's Table by Michael Ondaatje





In the early 1950s, an eleven-year-old boy in Colombo boards a ship bound for England. At mealtimes he is seated at the âcatâs tableââas far from the Captainâs Table as can beâwith a ragtag group of âinsignificantâ adults and two other boys, Cassius and Ramadhin. As the ship crosses the Indian Ocean, the boys tumble from one adventure to another, bursting all over the place like freed mercury. But there are other diversions as well: they are first exposed to the magical worlds of jazz, women, and literature by their eccentric fellow travelers, and together they spy on a shackled prisoner, his crime and fate a galvanizing mystery that will haunt them forever. By turns poignant and electrifying, _The Catâs Table_ is a spellbinding story about the magical, often forbidden, discoveries of childhood, and a lifelong journey that begins unexpectedly with a spectacular sea voyage.



Does this look good to you ladies? Do you have any other books you would like to read?


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

I love the suggestion Brandi. Looks good to start off the RO Book Club. 

K


----------



## Samara (May 23, 2012)

Yes! I love this idea! I'll give this book a shot! SO excited!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 24, 2012)

Agreed! Dont know how well ill be able to keep up. Lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 24, 2012)

Brenda, luckily this isn't school, so no one gets dinged for not finishing the reading 

I even found a great site for book club questions (http://www.litlovers.com/reading-guides). So to give everyone time to get the book and read I will plan on posting the questions on June 25.

I figured we can take turns picking the books, so Karen would pick for July, Alma has August, Sammy September, Brenda October etc. As long as people post their title by the middle of the previous month it will give everyone time to get the next book. 

Does this work for everyone?


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

Works for me! Looking forward to it. 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (May 24, 2012)

With the kids inlt took me 6 months to get through silver wolf!!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (May 24, 2012)

I read all the time. I'm never without a book. I've read lots of classics and hundreds of new books too. I can't say that I'll commit 100% I can definitely keep an eye on the book club threads to see what's on the list. Right now I'm in the middle of an easy read that doesn't take a lot of brain power to read.

The Cats Table looks great!

I know you said no rabbit stuff but have any of you read The Watership Down? Its fiction so it wouldn't really qualify as true bunny facts but it's a classic that some argue should be required reading for everyone and ironically it's about rabbits!! It's the most fascinating book I've ever read. No joke. Google it. It's a world renowned book. 

Just wanted to throw that out there!

I'm gonna check into The Cats Table. Maybe I can get it finished between all the other reading I do and join the discussion.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 25, 2012)

I love watership down! I read it first to my buns and now it's the book I use when I'm trying to calm scared buns at the SPCA. People will come in and say "are you reading to the rabbit?" yes, yes I am and they love it! Somehow they know it's about rabbits. 

Welcome everyone! Even if you don't get finished with the book feel free to join in the discussions, the more points of view the better.


----------



## Samara (May 25, 2012)

Brandy, that sounds amazing! I love this idea. I'll pick up a copy of The Cats Table tonight. I can't wait to get started! I need to bookmark this thread.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Sammy! I also have requested to get a subforum, like there is for jokes and funnies, for the book club to make it easier to keep up with the discussion. That would also let us post the book list for anyone who wants to join down the road. I have not heard back from Pip, the modirator for the room.


----------



## Samara (May 26, 2012)

Sounds great! 

I went to Barnes and Noble tonight to pick up the selection and it is only out in hardcover; the paperback is being released in the next month or so. They didn't have it on the shelf, but they had a few others by the author. I ordered the hardcover and it should be in soon! 

WOO!


----------



## MagPie (May 26, 2012)

Ooooh I would be interested in this. I read a lot and I am always looking for a good book. I'll look for it next time I am at a book store.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 26, 2012)

It sounds like fun to me but it would depend on the reading list. Is there any way we could make up an official book list, like maybe just even the first 3 books, so people will know if they'll be interested? There are so many different genres and as much as I love reading, they don't all appeal to me. It would also be good if the chosen books were easily available as paperbacks.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 26, 2012)

I have to agree, it's easier when a book has already gone to paperback to acquire a copy whether by purchase or going to a library. 

Brandi, would you like me to pick my book for July so that we can start the book list for others to see if they are interested in reading the selection? 

I think we should get the book list together and those who want to participate can, and those who really aren't interested in the selection, or just can't get through the book for some reason, can bow out of that discussion until the next book comes up. 

Start out with the first three selections and add as we go. 

K


----------



## TinksMama (May 26, 2012)

I love the idea of a Book Club!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 26, 2012)

That is a good plan. Should we switch books and have my book later in the summer when the book is paperback? I didn't realise it wasn't out yet when I suggested it. We could just switch months if people prefer?


----------



## Samara (May 27, 2012)

Whatever works for me. I can switch now and do another, and I can certainly come up with something for my month!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2012)

Luckily amazon has used copies of the hard cover for even less than what the paper back will be, so I ordered my book. It has shipped and now I'm impatiently waiting for it to arrive. 

Has anyone started reading yet? I hope it is good.

I have not heard about the possibility of getting a room. If people want to start PMing me their choices I can get a schedule put together.


----------



## Samara (Jun 7, 2012)

I picked mine up at the end of last week from Barnes and Noble. I had to wait for it to come in. I plan on starting it today! 

I think I was the month of October, so my choice would be posted in September. I'll come up with something today too  

Excited!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope people are progressing on the book. I'm about half way through and will finish this weekend. So far I am really enjoying the adventure. It makes me think of sitting down for a long chat with an older friend to remember their childhood.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 20, 2012)

Darn it...I haven't even gotten a copy yet. Looks like I'll be out this time. I'll watch for when the next book is picked!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 20, 2012)

It's a quick read if you would like to pick it up. The discussion questions will be posted on Monday.

Alma, have you decided on the book for July?


----------



## Anaira (Jun 21, 2012)

I only just read this thread now; been avoiding it since it started, because I've been avoiding non-study related books since I started! I know I will be late with it, but my final exam is on Thursday; I just checked my local library and they have the book, so I'll read it anyway; sounds interesting! I doubt I'll be a very active member of this though; depends.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome Anaira! I hope this is a welcome distraction from the stress of finals. Good luck on your exams!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry Brandy have been so busy in the shop it slipped my mind. Can you get someone else to chose July's and I do one later on.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, hopefully non of you are too sweemish. The book I have been thinking about is totally different from the last, as it is a thriller. Kill Switch by Neal Baer and Jonathan Greene. It is available in paper back. A heart pounding glimpse into the world of forensic pysychiatry. A debut by Neal Baer and Jonathan Greene, former executive producers of the tv show, Law & Order, Special Victims Unit. It is filled with breakneck suspense, vivid characters and riveting detail. A mindbending thriller. My understand is if you like the tv program "Bones" you should like this. My granddaughter who is 19 read it and loved it. If you feel this is unsuitable, maybe someone else can come up with another suggestion.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 21, 2012)

It sounds great to me! If anyone is squeemish they can always skip July. Sounds like the perfect book to read at the beach.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds exactly like my type of book.  I'll have to see if I can find it.

edit; bummer, not in the library.  I'm too poor to afford anything more than second hand books, especially as I'm saving for about three spays(two rats, one cat) right now, plus next semesters books. Meh. I'll hunt it down when I have more spare cash though!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 21, 2012)

Darn, I somehow missed that a book had been chosen! I'm doing tons of reading this summer, too.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 21, 2012)

I read a lot so I think I'm going to join in for July.


----------

